# DDR3 RAM Guide



## d3p (Aug 17, 2011)

*What is DDR3 ?*

DDR3 SDRAM stands for Double Data Rate Three Synchronous Dynamic Random Access Memory. Compared to DDR2 SDRAM, DDR3 SDRAM delivers higher performance, maintaining lower voltage levels and greatly improving data transfer rates. 

DDR3 is hardly a new technology, having been around for roughly few years now. While many of you are no doubt familiar with the technology, we will still quickly skim over a few of the basics. DDR3 is not only designed to be faster than DDR2, but it also uses considerably less power as well, around 30% less power.

*How to identify different type of RAM ?*

Refer to the image below...

*i.imgur.com/r3R3f.jpg

*Note:* Different Motherboard Supports different types of RAM's. So please spare some time to go through the Motherboard Manual or Instruction Booklet.

*Safe Installation of Memory Modules*

The installation of memory modules is a quick and easy process. No matter the type of your memory or computer, this installation guide will help you get your memory up and running.

*Step 1:* Shut down your computer. Locate the memory expansion slots on your motherboard.

*Step 2:* Touch your computer's power supply to ground yourself. Make sure the power supply is still connected to the wall outlet.

*Step 3:* Push open the retainer clips (as illustrated in below images).

*Step 4:* Memory modules fit one way only; align the notch in the memory module's gold pins with the notch in the memory installation slot. Push firmly on the top of the module until it is properly seated. The retainer clips will ease into the notches at either horizontal edge of the modules.

*Step 5:* Installation complete!

*i.imgur.com/6JFMp.jpg

*Courtesy:* Mushkin


*List of Re-nowned/Trusted DDR3 RAM Manufacturers*

*1). ADATA
2). Corsair
3). Crusial
4). G.skill
5). Mushkin
6). Patriot
7). Kingston*

*^^ Hyper-linked ^^*
Note * - PM me, if any other OEM need to be updated, which can be trusted with proper backing up information.


*Product Line Up & Details*

*ADATA*


 *XPG Extreme Series*

*img1.wantitall.co.za/images/ShowImage.aspx?ImageId=ADATA-Extreme-Series-4-GB-2-x-2-GB-DDR3-1600-PC3-12800-Kit-CL7-7-7-20-AX3U1600XB2G7-2X-Black|517QJOIycML.jpg



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height] 
DDR3-1600X | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 7-9-7-21 | 1.65V | 33   
DDR3-1600X | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*3 | 7-9-7-21 | 1.65V | 33
DDR3-1600X | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 7-9-7-21 | 1.65V | 33
DDR3-1600X | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 7-9-7-21 | 1.65V | 33
DDR3-1600X | Single  | 1600 | 2GB*1 | 7-9-7-21 | 1.65V | 33
DDR3-1600X | Single  | 1600 | 4GB*1 | 7-9-7-21 | 1.65V | 33


 *XPG Plus v2.0 Series*

*i.imgur.com/CUjcz.png



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
DDR3-1600+ | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 60
DDR3-1600+ | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 60


 *XPG Gaming v2.0*

*i.imgur.com/JDeDh.png



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
DDR3-2000G | Triple  | 2000 | 4GB*3 | 11-9-27 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-2000G | Triple  | 2000 | 2GB*3 | 11-9-27 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-1866G | Triple  | 1866 | 2GB*3 | 11-9-27 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-1866G | Triple  | 1866 | 4GB*3 | 11-9-27 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-1600G | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-1600G | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-2400G | Dual  | 2400 | 2GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-2000G | Dual  | 2000 | 2GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-2000G | Dual  | 2000 | 4GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-1866G | Dual  | 1866 | 2GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-1866G | Dual  | 1866 | 4GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-1600G | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 53
DDR3-1600G | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 53


*Corsair*

 *Dominator GT Series*

*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/d/o/dom_gt_tall-front_4_1.png



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Tested Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
CMGTX7 - Airflow II Fan | Dual  | 2400 | 4GB*2 | 9-11-10-30 | 1.65V | 54
CMT8GX3M2A2133C9 - Airflow II Fan | Dual  | 2133 | 4GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65 | 54
CMT4GX3M2A1866C9 - Airflow II Fan| Dual  | 1866 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 54
CMT12GX3M3A2000C9 - Airflow II Fan| Triple  | 2000 | 4GB*3 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65 | 54
CMT12GX3M6A1866C9 - Airflow II Fan| Triple  | 1866 | 2GB*6 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 54
CMT6GX3M3A1866C9 - Airflow II Fan| Triple  | 1866 | 2GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 54

 *Dominator Series*

*i.imgur.com/QNdnT.png



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
TR3X3G1600C8D | Triple  | 1600 | 1GB*3 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 52
CMP6GX3M3A1600C7 | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 7-8-7-20 | 1.65V | 52
TR3X6G1600C8D | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP6GX3M3A1600C8 | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*6 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP12GX3M3A1600C9 | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP24GX3M6A1333C9 - Airflow II fan | Triple  | 1333 | 4GB*6 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP24GX3M6A1600C9 - Airflow II fan | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*6 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP4GX3M2A1600C8 | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP4GX3M2C1600C7 | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 7-8-7-20 | 1.65 | 52
TW3X4G1600C9D | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP4GX3M2A1600C9 | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP4GX3M2B1600C8 | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP8GX3M2A1600C9 | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMD8GX3M4A1333C7 - AMD | Dual BEMP | 1333 | 2GB*4 | 7-7-7-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP8GX3M4A1333C9 | Dual  | 1333 | 2GB*4 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 52
CMP8GX3M4A1600C8 | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*4 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP16GX3M4A1333C9 - Airflow II Fan | Dual  | 1333 | 4GB*4 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 52
CMP16GX3M4A1600C9 - Airflow II Fan | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*4 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 52

 *Standard Vengeance & Vengeance Low Profile Series*

*Standard Vengeance*

]*i.imgur.com/oZITU.png[/IMG]


Spoiler



*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/v/e/veng_r_kpcb_front_magento_1.png
*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/v/e/veng_b_side_1_1_1.png




*Low Profile*

*i.imgur.com/gBv5l.png


Spoiler



*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/v/e/veng_lp_b_front_magento.png
*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/v/e/veng_lp_w_front_magento.png





*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
CMZ4GX3M2A2000C10 | Dual  | 2000 | 2GB*2 | 10-10-10-27 | 1.5V | 52.5
CML4GX3M2A1600C9 LP | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 26.25
CML4GX3M2A1600C9B LP | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 26.25
CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9 | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9B | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 | Single  | 1600 | 4GB*1 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9B | Single  | 1600 | 4GB*1 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9R | Dual  | 1866 | 4GB*2 | 9-10-9-27 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 | Dual  | 1866 | 4GB*2 | 9-10-9-27 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8 | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8R | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CML8GX3M2A1600C9W LP | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 26.25
CML8GX3M2A1600C9 LP | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 26.25
CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CML8GX3M2A1600C9B LP | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 26.25
CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CML8GX3M2A1600C9W LP | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 26.25
CML16GX3M4A1600C9B LP | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*4 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 26.25
CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9B | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*4 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CML16GX3M4A1600C9 LP | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*4 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 26.25
CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9 | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*4 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ6GX3M3A2000C10 | Triple  | 2000 | 2GB*3 | 10-10-10-27 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ6GX3M3A1600C9 | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ6GX3M3A1600C8 | Triple  | 2000 | 2GB*3 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ12GX3M3A2000C10 | Triple  | 2000 | 4GB*3 | 10-10-10-27 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9 | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5
CMZ24GX3M6A1600C9 | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*6 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 52.5

*LP:* Low Profile


 *XMS3 & XMS3 DHX Series*
*i.imgur.com/ZnNxA.png
*i.imgur.com/4OrRp.png



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
TR3X3G1333C9 | Triple  | 1333 | 1GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
TR3X6G1600C9 | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
TR3X6G1600C8 | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 33
TR3X6G1333C9 | Triple  | 1333 | 2GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
TR3X6G1333C7 | Triple  | 1333 | 2GB*3 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.65V | 33
CMX6GX3M3A2000C9 | Triple  | 2000 | 2GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX6GX3M3A1333C9 | Triple  | 1333 | 2GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX6GX3M3A1333C8 | Triple  | 1333 | 2GB*3 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX6GX3M3C1600C7 | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 7-8-7-20 | 1.65V | 33
CMX12GX3M3A2000C9 | Triple  | 2000 | 4GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
HX3X12G1600C9 | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*6 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
HX3X12G1333C9 | Triple  | 1333 | 2GB*6 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.65V | 33
TWIN3X2048-1333C9 | Dual  | 1333 | 1GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
TW3X2G1333C9A | Dual  | 1333 | 1GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
TWIN3X2048-1333C9DHX | Dual | 1333 | 1GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.50V | 54
CMX2GX3M1A1333C9 | Single  | 1333 | 2GB*1 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
TW3X4G1333C9A | Dual  | 1333 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
TW3X4G1333C9 | Dual  | 1333 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX4GX3M2A1600C8 | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 8-8-8-24  | 1.65V | 33
CMX4GX3M2A1600C7 | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 7-7-7-20  | 1.65V | 33
CMX4GX3M2A1333C8 | Dual  | 1333 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
TW3X4G1333C9DHX | Dual | 1333 | 1GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.50V | 54
CMX4GX3M1A1600C9 | Single  | 1600 | 4GB*1 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX4GX3M1A1600C7 | Single  | 1600 | 4GB*1 | 7-8-7-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 | Single  | 1333 | 4GB*1 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX8GX3M2A2000C9 | Dual  | 2000 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX8GX3M2A1600C9 | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 | Dual  | 1333 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX8GX3M4B1333C9 | Dual  | 1333 | 2GB*4 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX8GX3M4A1333C9 | Dual  | 1333 | 2GB*4 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33
CMX8GX3M4A1600C9 | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*4 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 33


 *Standard DIMM or Value Series*
*i.imgur.com/CZ0OL.png
*i.imgur.com/JlwJU.png



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
CMV4GX3M2A1333C9 | Dual | 1333 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 30
CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 | Single | 1333 | 4GB*1 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 30
VS2GB1333D3 | Single | 1333 | 2GB*1 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 30


*Mushkin*

 *Redline Series*

*www.mushkin.com/mushkin.com/files/bf/bff0ae0e-959b-47eb-b682-4571f88d8fc3.jpg
*www.mushkin.com/mushkin.com/files/0d/0d80c762-e33c-445e-a221-3a96900509e6_600_199.jpg
*www.mushkin.com/mushkin.com/files/2c/2cf0a071-8ce2-47ab-8d88-0b820def467a_600_244.jpg



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]

996996 Redline FrostByte | Dual  | 2133 | 4GB*2 | 9-11-10-28 | 1.65 | 36
996997 Redline Ridgeback | Dual  | 2133 | 4GB*2 | 9-11-10-28 | 1.65 | 40
997007 Redline | Dual  | 1866 | 4GB*2 | 9-10-9-27 | 1.5 | 36
997008 Redline Ridgeback | Dual  | 1866 | 4GB*2 | 9-10-9-27 | 1.5 |40
996981 Redline FrostByte | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 7-9-8-24 |1.65 | 36
996982 Redline Ridgeback | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 7-9-8-24 | 1.65 | 40
996999 Redline FrostByte | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 7-8-7-24 | 1.65 | 36
997000 Redline Ridgeback | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 7-8-7-24 | 1.65 | 40
998999 Redline FrostByte | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*3 | 7-8-7-24 | 1.65 | 36
997013 Redline FrostByte | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 7-8-7-24 | 1.5 | 36
999013 Redline FrostByte | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 7-8-7-24 | 1.5 | 36
998728 Redline Ascent | Triple  | 1866 | 2GB*3 | 7-7-6-20 | 1.65 | 36
999000 Redline Ridgeback | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*3 | 7-8-7-24 | 1.65 | 40
998981 Redline FrostByte | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*3 | 7-9-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
998982 Redline Ridgeback | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*3 | 7-9-8-24 | 1.65 | 40
998691 Redline FrostByte | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 6-7-6-18 | 1.65 | 36


 *Blackline Series*

*i.imgur.com/rJi5S.png
*www.mushkin.com/mushkin.com/files/ca/ca1af6ec-67b5-4be8-aced-37519cf13f20_600_199.jpg



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
991628B Blackline Frostbyte | Single | 1GB*1 | 1600 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.9 | 36 
991629B  Blackline Frostbyte | Single | 2GB*1 | 1600 | 8-8-8-24 |  1.9 | 36
992012 Blackline Frostbyte | Single | 2GB*1 | 1600 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.5 | 36
991659B Blackline Frostbyte | Single | 2GB*1 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 36
991778 Blackline Frostbyte | Single | 2GB*1 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 |  1.65 | 36
991652B Blackline Frostbyte | Single | 2GB*1 | 1333 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.5 | 36
991995 Blackline Frostbyte | Single | 4GB*1 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.9 | 36
996960 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1800 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 36
996959 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1600 | 6-9-7-24 | 1.65 | 36
996782 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1600 | 7-9-7-24 | 1.65 | 36
996679 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1600 | 7-8-7-20 | 1.65 | 36
996744 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1600 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
997012 Blackline | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1600 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.5 | 36
996778 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 36
996677 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1333 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.65 | 36
996832 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1333 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.65 | 36
996781 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1333 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
999012 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*3 | 1600 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.5 | 36
997015 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 4GB*2 | 2133 | 10-11-10-28 |  1.5 | 36
996990 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 4GB*2 | 2000 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65 | 36
996986 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1866 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65 | 36
996987 Blackline Ridgeback | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1866 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65 | 40
996989 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1600 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
996995 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 36
996988 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.35 | 36
996776 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 36
996969 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1600 | 10-10-10-27 | 1.65 | 36
996972 Blackline Frostbyte | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1333 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.5 | 36
998686 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 1GB*3 | 1866 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
998678 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 1GB*3 | 1600 | 7-8-7-20 | 1.65 | 36
998680 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 1GB*3 | 1600	| 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
998674 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 1GB*3 | 1333	| 6-6-6-18 | 1.65 | 36
998676B Blackline Frostbyte |	Triple | 1GB*3 | 1333 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.65 | 36
998682B Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 1GB*3 | 1066 | 6-6-6-18 | 1.65 | 36
998696 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 2000	| 9-10-9-24 | 1.65 | 36
998687 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1866	| 8-9-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
998959 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1600	| 6-9-7-24 | 1.65 | 36
998679 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1600	| 7-8-7-20 | 1.65 | 36
998782 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1600	| 7-9-7-24 | 1.65 | 36
998681 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1600	| 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
998778 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1600	| 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 36
998675 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1333	| 6-6-6-18 | 1.65 | 36
998706 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1333	| 6-7-6-18 | 1.65 | 36
998677B Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1333 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.65 | 36
998832 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple| 2GB*3 | 1333 | 7-7-7-20 	| 1.65 | 36
998781 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1333 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
998683B Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1066 | 6-6-6-18 | 1.65 | 36
999015 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 4GB*3 | 2133 | 10-11-10-28 | 1.5 |	36
998990 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 4GB*3 | 2000	| 9-11-9-27 | 1.65 | 36
998989 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 4GB*3 | 1600	| 8-9-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
998995 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 4GB*3 | 1600	| 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 36
998776 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 4GB*3 | 1600	| 9-9-9-24 | 1.65 | 36
998969 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 4GB*3 | 1600	| 10-10-10-27 | 1.65	| 36
998972 Blackline Frostbyte | Triple | 4GB*3 | 1333	| 9-11-9-27 | 1.5 | 36


 *Silverline*

*i.imgur.com/qdn8Y.png
*www.mushkin.com/mushkin.com/files/72/7269038c-7a6b-4a6b-9f10-41d3f1bafc54_600_150.jpg



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
992002 Silverline Stiletto | Single | 4GB*1 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
991946 Silverline Stiletto | Single | 2GB*1 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
991992 Silverline Frostbyte | Single | 4GB*1 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 33
991770 Silverline Stiletto | Single | 4GB*1 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
991768 Silverline Stiletto | Single | 2GB*1 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
991585 Silverline Frostbyte | Single | 2GB*1 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 33
991767 Silverline Stiletto | Single | 1GB*1 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
991583 Silverline Frostbyte | Single | 1GB*1 | 1333	 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 33
991766 Silverline Stiletto | Single | 4GB*1 | 1066 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.5 | 31
991765 Silverline Stiletto | Single | 2GB*1 | 1066 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.5 | 31
991571 Silverline Frostbyte | Single | 2GB*1 | 1066 | 7-7-7-21 | 1.5 | 33
991764 Silverline Stiletto | Single | 1GB*1 | 1066 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.5 | 31
991566 Silverline Frostbyte | Single | 1GB*1 | 1066 | 7-7-7-21 | 1.5 |33
997002 Silverline Stiletto | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
996947 Silverline Stiletto | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1600 | 7-10-10-24 |	 1.65 | 31
996946 Silverline Stiletto | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
996992 Silverline Frostbyte | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 |	 1.5 | 33
996770 Silverline Stiletto | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
996768 Silverline Stiletto | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
996585 Silverline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 33
996767 Silverline Stiletto | Dual | 1GB*2 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
996583 Silverline Frostbyte | Dual | 1GB*2 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 33
996571 Silverline Frostbyte | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1066 |	7-7-7-21 |	1.5 |33
996764 Silverline Stiletto | Dual | 1GB*2 | 1066 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.5 | 31
996566 Silverline Frostbyte | Dual | 1GB*2 | 1066 | 7-7-7-21 | 1.5 | 33
999002 Silverline Stiletto | Triple | 4GB*3 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
998947 Silverline Stiletto | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1600 | 7-10-10-24 | 1.65 | 31
998946 Silverline Stiletto | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
998992 Silverline Frostbyte | Triple | 4GB*3 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 33
998770 Silverline Stiletto | Triple | 4GB*3 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
998768 Silverline Stiletto | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
998585 Silverline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 33
998767 Silverline Stiletto | Triple | 1GB*3 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 31
998583 Silverline Frostbyte | Triple | 1GB*3 | 1333 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 33
998766 Silverline Stiletto | Triple | 4GB*3 | 1066 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.5 | 31
998765 Silverline Stiletto | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1066 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.5 | 31
998571 Silverline Frostbyte | Triple | 2GB*3 | 1066 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.5 | 33
998764 Silverline Stiletto | Triple | 1GB*3 | 1066 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.5 | 31
998570 Silverline Frostbyte | Triple | 1GB*3 | 1066 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.5 | 33


 *RadioActive*

*i.imgur.com/s65hH.png



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
997006 Radioactive	 | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1600 | 7-9-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
997005 Radioactive	 | Dual | 4GB*2 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 |  1.5 | 36
996983 Radioactive	 | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1600 | 6-9-7-24 | 1.65 | 	36
996958 Radioactive	 | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1600 | 6-8-6-24 | 1.65 | 36
996974 Radioactive	 | Dual | 2GB*2 | 1600 | 7-9-7-24 | 1.65 | 36
998966 Radioactive	Triple | 2GB*3 | 2000 | 8-10-8-27 | 1.65 | 36
999006 Radioactive	Triple | 4GB*3 | 1600 | 7-9-8-24 | 1.65 | 36
999005 Radioactive	Triple | 4GB*3 | 1600 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5 | 36
998983 Radioactive	Triple | 2GB*3 | 1600 | 6-9-7-24 | 1.65 | 36
998958 Radioactive	Triple | 2GB*3 | 1600 | 6-8-6-24 | 1.65 | 36
998974 Radioactive	Triple | 2GB*3 | 1600 | 7-9-7-24 | 1.65 | 36

*Patriot*

 *Viper Extreme Series*

*www.techshout.com/img/patriot-viper-xtreme-module.jpg



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
PXD38G1600LLK | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65V | 46
PXD38G1866ELK | Dual  | 1866 | 4GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 46
PXD34G2133ELK | Dual  | 2133 | 2GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 46
PXD34G1600LLK | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65V | 46
PXD34G1866ELK | Dual  | 1866 | 2GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 46
PXD34G2133C11K | Dual  | 2133 | 2GB*2 | 11-11-11-30 | 1.65V | 46
PX538G2000ELK | Dual  | 2000 | 4GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 46
PX538G1600LLK | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65V | 46
PX534G2000ELK | Dual  | 2000 | 2GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 46
PX534G1600LLK | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65V | 46
PX34G1600LL |  | 1600 | 4GB*1 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65V | 46
PX7324G2000ELHK | Triple  | 2000 | 4GB*4 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 46
PX7312G2000ELK | Triple  | 2000 | 4GB*3 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 46
PX7312G1600LLK | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*3 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65V | 46
PX736G2000ELK | Triple  | 2000 | 2GB*3 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 46
PX736G1600LLK | Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65V | 46

 *Viper II Series*

*benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/memory/patriot_viper_II/patriot_viper_II_sector_5_kit.jpg
*images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/pr_patriotviiddr3.jpg



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
PV236G2000LLKB | Triple  | 2000 | 2GB*3 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 54
PV236G1333LLKB | Triple  | 1333 | 2GB*3 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.65V | 54
PV236G1866LLKB | Triple  | 1866 | 2GB*3 | 7-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 54
PV236G1800LLKB | Triple  | 1800 | 2GB*3 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 54
PV7324G1600ELHK | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*6 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 54
PV7324G1333ELHK | Triple  | 1333 | 4GB*6 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 54
PV7312G1600ELK | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 54
PV7312G1600LLK | Triple  | 1600 | 4GB*3 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65V | 54
PV7312G1333ELK | Triple  | 1333 | 4GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 54
PV7312G2000ELK| Triple  | 2000 | 4GB*3 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 54
PV7312G2000ELK| Triple  | 1800 | 4GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 54
PV736G1600ELK| Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.65V | 54
PV736G2000ELK| Triple  | 2000 | 2GB*3 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 54
PV736G1600LLK| Triple  | 1600 | 2GB*3 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65V | 54
PV234G1600LLK | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.65V | 54
PV234G1333LLK | Dual  | 1333 | 2GB*2 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.65V | 54
PVV38G1600LLK | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65V | 54
PVV38G2000ELK | Dual  | 2000 | 4GB*2 | 9-11-9-27 | 1.65V | 54
PVV34G1333LLK | Dual  | 1333 | 2GB*2 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.65V | 54
PVV34G1600LLKB | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.65V | 54
PVV34G1800LLKB | Dual  | 1800 | 2GB*2 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 54
PVV34G2000LLKB | Dual  | 2000 | 2GB*2 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 54
PVV34G2250LLK | Dual  | 2250 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-27 | 1.65V | 54


 *Gamer 2 - AMD Black Edition*

*www.tech-kings.net/home/images/stories/memory/PatriotGamer2/5720_03_patriot_memory_announces_new_amd_black_edition_ready_g2_series_memory_kits_full.jpg



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
PG238G1333LLKA | Dual | 1333 | 4GB*2 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.7V | 33
PG238G1600ELKA | Dual | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.7V | 33
PG234G1333LLKA | Dual | 1333 | 2GB*2 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.7V | 33
PG234G1600ELKA | Dual | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.7V | 33
PG234G1600LLKA | Dual | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 8-9-8-24 | 1.7V | 33
PG238G1333ELKA | Dual | 1333 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 33
PG234G1333ELKA | Dual | 1333 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 33


 *Gamer 2 Series*

*i.imgur.com/mlZRN.png



*Model name*
 | 
*Kit Type*
 | 
*Speed*
 [MHz] | 
*Size*
 | 
*Latency*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Dimension*
 [Height]
PG34G1333EL |  | 1333 | 4GB*1 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 33
PG34G1600EL |  | 1600 | 4GB*1 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 33
PGD332G1333ELQK | Dual  | 1333 | 8GB*4 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 33
PGD316G1333ELQK | Dual  | 1333 | 4GB*4 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 33
PGD38G1333ELK | Dual  | 1333 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 33
PGD38G1600ELK | Dual  | 1600 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 33
PG38G1333EL | Dual  | 1333 | 4GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 33
PGD34G1600ELK | Dual  | 1600 | 2GB*2 | 9-9-9-24 | 1.5V | 33


*Find more about XMP :* *Click Here*


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Under Re-Innovation*


*soperstrategies.com/underconstruction/files/under_construction2.gif

For RAM Dimensions click "Show" on the Spoiler..



Spoiler



*Most frequently Used RAM's Height Factor...*



*RAM Model*
| 
*Height(mm)*

Kingston HyperX T1 DDR3 | 60
Kingston HyperX DDR3 | 35
G-Skill [ Ripjaws ] |41
Gskill Sniper | 42
G Skill [ ECO ] | 33
G Skill [ P I ] | 54
G Skill [ HZ ] | 33
G Skill [ Trident ]|54
G Skill [ PIS ] w/o fan | 53
Memory chip without stock ramsink | 30


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice compilation and don't forget to update it from time to time


----------



## d3p (Aug 18, 2011)

@Topgear: Can you please change the Thread title to DDR3 RAM Guide..

Any comment or any Suggestion related to the above data is highly Appreciable.


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

Man, this is gonna be handy. Appreciate your hard work. AFAIK,OCZ has stopped their RAM business completely, so it's better to remove them.


----------



## d3p (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks & Check the note#.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice work buddy


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Thanks & Check the note#.




Yeah, checked it already, that's why I am telling remove it completely.


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2011)

Good post.


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

@debashish: If you want to include reviews also, feel free to contact me. I have more than a dozen reviews of various DDR3 RAMs bookmarked at Diigo. I can make a list and post the url.


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2011)

@skud: let me finish my part, then i will send you a PM.


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @Topgear: Can you please change the Thread title to DDR3 RAM Guide..
> 
> Any comment or any Suggestion related to the above data is highly Appreciable.



changed the title 

BTW, you can Include Transcend :

Link
Link


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2011)

topgear said:


> changed the title
> 
> BTW, you can Include Transcend :
> 
> ...



Thanks TG, but Are Transcend RAM's reliable specially in DDR3 section ??


----------



## vickybat (Aug 19, 2011)

^^ I'm using them for past 1.5 years. They are good if you don't overclock or overvolt them. I have 2x2gb 1333 ddr3 running in dual-channel unganged mode.

Serves the purpose pretty good.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 19, 2011)

excellent work d3p5kor


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 19, 2011)

Keep up the good work, d3p5kor


----------



## Nipun (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 19, 2011)

This is an awesome post @D3p5kor 

Rep Added


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks All. Let me know, any typo errors or wrong info you come across.



vickybat said:


> ^^ I'm using them for past 1.5 years. They are good if you don't overclock or overvolt them. I have 2x2gb 1333 ddr3 running in dual-channel unganged mode.
> 
> Serves the purpose pretty good.



Yep, I will add Transcend in Non OC Section.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Thanks TG, but Are Transcend RAM's reliable specially in DDR3 section ??



That's reliable brand and known worldwide AFAIK - so you can add it on the list


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

Very nice to see a thread like this. Very helpful while choosing RAM as it have everything at one place.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 20, 2011)

d3p5kor, really nice and informative..appreciate your hard work. It will solve a lot of queries about the Ram. I think you can add review links of the main products like Vengeance, Ripjaw to it so that people can even have an idea about their performance/price ratio.


----------



## d3p (Aug 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> d3p5kor, really nice and informative..appreciate your hard work. It will solve a lot of queries about the Ram. I think you can add review links of the main products like Vengeance, Ripjaw to it so that people can even have an idea about their performance/price ratio.



Thanks all once again & Thanks Cilus.

Yes, Me & SKUD are planning to include the REVIEW part once its completed. 

I invite other too, who can give some useful info or contribute their idea, which make this thread a *One Stop Solution* for RAM buyers & After Market Coolers too.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 20, 2011)

You got the corsair latencies wrong.

those are JDEC spec latencies(dom gt has different spec), and will not work with the rated speed.

See the tested latency. that is the XMP spec and will work with the rated speed.

and XMP voltage is 1.65v for most(the pre-SB release models).


----------



## d3p (Aug 20, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You got the corsair latencies wrong.
> 
> those are JDEC spec latencies(dom gt has different spec), and will not work with the rated speed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for pointing it out, even i have the same confusion how to put these specs. BTW changed it to the Tested Latency.

One more thing, if core i7 2500k can cross 5GHz+ with H20 cooling, but does it mean Intel should start selling these processor saying they can HIT 5GHz+ out of the box. That's why its called OC with Users Risk & doesn't comes under manufacturing warranties. I know RAM's are of different case, but running beyond the rated Frequency with Voltage Tweak is again a part of RISK !..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 20, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Thanks for pointing it out, even i have the same confusion how to put these specs. BTW changed it to the Tested Latency.
> 
> One more thing, if core i7 2500k can cross 5GHz+ with H20 cooling, but does it mean Intel should start selling these processor saying they can HIT 5GHz+ out of the box. That's why its called OC with Users Risk & doesn't comes under manufacturing warranties. I know RAM's are of different case, but running beyond the rated Frequency with Voltage Tweak is again a part of RISK !..


Almost all RAM you see is rated at XMP profile. They actually work safely at the XMP spec, but the thing is that JDEC, which is an Intel front, rates RAM at lower to comply with Intel's Uncore spec (1066Mhz for Bloomfield and Gulftown, 1333Mhz for their Extreme counterparts).

You probably wont see RAM marketed for AMD systems containing an XMP profile.

The JDEC spec is marked during chip manufacture, so vendors like Corsair, formerly OCZ(they dropped out of RAM market in case u didnt know),G Skill etc cannot do anything about it. It's just the way the RAM reaches them from Samsung, Hyndai, Epilda, Hynix etc.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 28, 2011)

Excellent work d3p5kor especially the art work how to install the ram in the 
slots great stuff. keep update your info it's very useful knowledge for the users who want to upgrade their gear.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

One question: ADATA XPG Plus or XPG Gaming series rams avilible in India?  Never saw anywhere.


----------



## mrcool63 (Jan 22, 2012)

hey you are missing GSKILL.. the king of rams now


----------



## ruhi091 (Jan 24, 2012)

This is Amazing! Really wanted to thank you for this valuable information..


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2012)

mrcool63 said:


> hey you are missing GSKILL.. the king of rams now



you are right - G-Skill must be on the list 

@ *d3p5kor* - Under List of Re-nowned/Trusted DDR3 RAM manufacturers web site links this two should be edited 

3). Crusial - should be Crucial
4). G.skill - the correct link is G.SKILL-Home


----------



## Aravin (Jan 31, 2012)

Very much useful information @d3p5kor. gud work.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 15, 2012)

good post....
can you also post details about the latency timings....?


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

This AMD Performance Edition RAM kicks some butt:-

AMD Performance Edition 8GB Memory Review - Overclockers Club



> *Pros:*
> 
> Good performance
> Lifetime warranty
> ...



There's still the Radeon edition to come.


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ Great find ( thanks ) ... so now AMD is in the memory business and in the future we may see them manufacturing SSD's too 

BTW, time to update the first post.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 28, 2012)

Is Hynx a reputed ram maker ?

The computer shop guy told me a-data is bad and gave me hynx ram


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 28, 2012)

Never heard of Hynx. The shopkeeper must be fooling you by selling crap RAM.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 28, 2012)

its not hynx....... its hynix............. okay entry level ram........... famous with our local vendors........


----------



## Myth (Jul 28, 2012)

Hynix was quite popular where the branded hadnt entered the local brands.


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2012)

Hynix ram is good though most of them used by the gfx card manufacturers only.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for clearing my doubts 
I thought I was cheated , he charged me 1.4 k for 4gb ddr3 hynix ram .
Only when I checked internet later did  I find that corsair ram is available at that rate .


----------



## famit007 (Nov 29, 2012)

Kudos to U for that work;
Question: I've Lenovo 3000H, where DDR1 RAM is used. What kind of Motherbroad & Proccessor I need so that I can install
Adata or other DDR3Ram. want to upgrade my PC.


----------



## d3p (Nov 29, 2012)

famit007 said:


> Kudos to U for that work;
> Question: I've Lenovo 3000H, where DDR1 RAM is used. What kind of Motherbroad & Proccessor I need so that I can install
> Adata or other DDR3Ram. want to upgrade my PC.



Welcome to TDF & thanks for the appreciations.

Well in the case of upgrade or any new purchase, i would suggest you to Create a new thread in the following section.

Visit this section : *Pc-components & configurations*

Read this template : _*<Click here>*_

& Create a thread with your own queries.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Thanks for clearing my doubts
> I thought I was cheated , he charged me 1.4 k for 4gb ddr3 hynix ram .
> Only when I checked internet later did  I find that corsair ram is available at that rate .



hynix mostly operate as an OEM


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 10, 2012)

*d3p*, kudos to you for compiling this helpful guide. We appreciate your wonderful effort.


I would like to know your and the other knowledgeable members' opinion on the _Corsair Vengeance 4GB Single Module DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)_. The reference link is, Vengeance®

An acquaintance at university will be building a gaming system for himself, and I suggested the aforementioned memory module.


On a side note, how does one member give reputation (rep) to another member? This thread deserves it from my side.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2012)

Vengeance memory modules are good but they don't OC much and make sure you are not using any huge cpu cooler ( if you need any further assistance do create a new thread mention your firend's future pc config ).

Reputation system is disabled in TDF.


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> Vengeance memory modules are good but they don't OC much and make sure you are not using any huge cpu cooler ( if you need any further assistance do create a new thread mention your firend's future pc config ).
> 
> Reputation system is disabled in TDF.



*topgear*, thank you very much for the apt response. I will do as you have advised if and when the lad has made a firm decision, and requires my help.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 11, 2013)

the_conqueror said:


> Never heard of Hynx. The shopkeeper must be fooling you by selling crap RAM.



C'mon dude . You can't call it crap. HP laptops come preinstalled with hynix RAM.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hynix is a crap. :O Most memory chips are hynix. Its one of the trusted.


----------



## bukaida (Nov 12, 2013)

Please update the guide.
What is the difference between these two models-
corsair-vengeance-ddr3-8-gb-2-x-4-gb-pc-ram-cmz8gx3m2a1600c9r/p/itmddca5zbuhqesh?pid=RAMDDC9YQNNXFY3H&

corsair-vengeance-ddr3-4-gb-1-x-gb-pc-ram-cmz4gx3m1a1600c9/p/itmd2rypbx4eehaf?pid=RAMD2RYPMVWCEK6E&


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2013)

apart from pricing and capacity there's no difference ... the price is higher for the 8GB kit because it's a factory paired kit which generally price more compared to two individual memory sticks of lesser capacity and same specs.


----------



## kinkymouse (Mar 28, 2014)

Pretty useful job. Thanks.


----------



## AK HIL (Sep 17, 2014)

guyz...  does 

Intel® Desktop Board DH55PJ  is compatible 
with
 Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair : Flipkart.com

from manufactures site it is showing that it can be extended upto 8 gb  (with 2 Gb memory technology) 
but i have only 2 slot.

i already have 2gb ram inside with 32bit system
can i use the new ram with my old one without discarding... ie (2+4=6GB)
help out guyzzzz....???


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 17, 2014)

bukaida said:


> Please update the guide.
> What is the difference between these two models-
> corsair-vengeance-ddr3-8-gb-2-x-4-gb-pc-ram-cmz8gx3m2a1600c9r/p/itmddca5zbuhqesh?pid=RAMDDC9YQNNXFY3H&
> 
> corsair-vengeance-ddr3-4-gb-1-x-gb-pc-ram-cmz4gx3m1a1600c9/p/itmd2rypbx4eehaf?pid=RAMD2RYPMVWCEK6E&





topgear said:


> apart from pricing and capacity there's no difference ... the price is higher for the 8GB kit because it's a factory paired kit which generally price more compared to two individual memory sticks of lesser capacity and same specs.



With reference to  @bukaida's query, would one recommend to stick with a factory paired kit, or it is better to get two modules (in the case of a dual channel configuration) of the same capacity and other relevant specifications?


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2014)

Better to stick with a factory paired kit but if you want to cut on some cost then you can get tow modules of similar specs and same capacity. If you want you may want to check if they are of same batch.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 18, 2014)

topgear said:


> Better to stick with a factory paired kit but if you want to cut on some cost then you can get tow modules of similar specs and same capacity. *If you want you may want to check if they are of same batch.*



Thank you very much,  @topgear. How do I check if multiple memory modules are of the same batch, or not?


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2014)

There's no exact rule but look out on the pack of ram modules ... the first couple digit of S/N may help.

- - - Updated - - -



AK HIL said:


> guyz...  does
> 
> Intel® Desktop Board DH55PJ  is compatible
> with
> ...



you can use 2+4Gb memory modules from different manufacturers with similar specs but it's better if you use ram module of same manufacturer. Another thing is your motherboard supports upto 1333 Mhz ddr3 ram speed so getting corsair value series 1333 Mhz module makes more sense here.


----------



## AK HIL (Sep 19, 2014)

does Dual channel RAMs works in Single Sided Channel...???


----------



## approveme (Nov 7, 2014)

You have share really useful information, great work...


----------



## mitraark (Apr 21, 2015)

Guys I have a 4 GB 1333 Corsair Value Select RAM on my Gigabyte H55 motherboard.

Will a 4 GB 1600 RAM work OK with it in 2x4 GB mode?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2015)

^^ It'll be down clocked to 1333MHz when you use with your present RAM.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 22, 2015)

But would it work without giving any problem?  BSOD or such?

I can also just buy a new 2x4 GB kit which will be supported by my Gigabyte H55 motherboard. That'll require spending more money though 

Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4 GB, I saw some PC thread post quote its price as 4200, where can I get it at that price?


----------



## mitraark (Apr 27, 2015)

Planning to transfer my Corsair 4GB 1333 Value to my 2nd PC which has a 2GB 1333 Kingston stick, if it works without any issues therem will order the HyperX Fury


Getting HyperX Fury at 4762 from Flipkart

Although not sure whether my motherboard Gigabyte H55-S2M will support the HyperX modules...


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2015)

it should support HyperX.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 28, 2015)

Tried using the Corsair 4GB and the Kingston 2GB ( both 1333 Mhz ) although both modules were detected only 4 GB RAM was usable..

Anyway ordering the HyperX Fury today, hopefully all will work out well 

- - - Updated - - -

Ordered HyperX Fury 2x4GB from Flipkart for 4500


----------



## mitraark (May 4, 2015)

HyperX Fury 2x4GB working fine on my Gigabyte h55-S2M Motherboard.

Was a bit tensed, saw a post in Tomshardware where a Kingston rep mentioned Gigabyte old cheap motherboard H55 doesn't support high density RAMs.

Also, was unable to use my Corsair 4GB 1333Mhz and Kingston 2GB 1333Mhz together, it detected 6GB of total RAM but showed usable as 4 GB ( 3.96 GB) only.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2015)

*I have a Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600Mhz CL9 kit and if I buy Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4GB 1600Mhz CL10 kit.*

*Will both the KITS work in Dual Channel Memory mode or will they work as only single channel memory only. Please reply?*


----------



## saswat23 (May 4, 2015)

It will work in dual channel only.


----------



## mitraark (May 4, 2015)

8GB is enough IMHO, even with No Paging File. 16 GB would be overkill.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 6, 2015)

mitraark said:


> 8GB is enough IMHO, even with No Paging File. 16 GB would be overkill.



In the future if any game might need it then what...


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> In the future if any game might need it then what...



Then you can buy them at cheaper rates at that time. There is no game that can use 8GB of system RAM apart from GPU ram. If in case any such game is invented by any of the developers even then it won't be worthwhile as you would need to upgrade your GPU in that case as it would be slow as hell. 
The GPU don't use system ram much. As its pretty slow by there standards.

If you have excess money and want to spend that on additional ram for the fun of it. Then yes surely go ahead. But, it won't make any difference in the performace of your computer.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Then you can buy them at cheaper rates at that time. There is no game that can use 8GB of system RAM apart from GPU ram. If in case any such game is invented by any of the developers even then it won't be worthwhile as you would need to upgrade your GPU in that case as it would be slow as hell.
> The GPU don't use system ram much. As its pretty slow by there standards.
> 
> If you have excess money and want to spend that on additional ram for the fun of it. Then yes surely go ahead. But, it won't make any difference in the performace of your computer.



Thanks for clearing my doubt. I dont have any excess money.
1 little doubt, is 750Ti enough for 720p gaming at medium settings or should I upgrade to 960.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Thanks for clearing my doubt. I dont have any excess money.
> 1 little doubt, is 750Ti enough for 720p gaming at medium settings or should I upgrade to 960.



750Ti can do medium at 1080. at 720p it can manage high to very high. but if can buy 960 u should  coz 960 >> 750Ti


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Thanks for clearing my doubt. I dont have any excess money.
> 1 little doubt, is 750Ti enough for 720p gaming at medium settings or should I upgrade to 960.



Gtx 750ti is a pretty good card. You can easily expect mid to high lvl settings on full hd 1080p. For 720p that would scale even better with full/max settings. 

If your budget allows then you can consider gtx960 as well. It definitely is better than gtx750 ti. You can expect high to max settings at full hd 1080p with gtx 960.

For 720p though 960 would be an overkill with almost Rs5-6k difference over 750ti. So, decide according to your budget.


----------



## mitraark (May 7, 2015)

Also, 960 would require a PSU upgrade as well. That's why i went ahead with the 750Ti.


----------



## Pancul (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi, I bought a lenovo G50-45 laptop (AMD A8 6410) recently. After purchasing I found that it has 4 GB ram but with 800 mhz frequency only. I want to use 8gb ram now. Please suggest if I buy one more 4gb ram with 800 mhz or a single stick 8gb ram with 1600 mhz. Which gonna be faster and better? I know my motherboard supports upto 1833 mhz ram.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2015)

Your 800 Mhz ram module is actually a 1600 Mhz modules so yes, you need to look for 1600 Mhz module. You can use a 8GB single module. As your cpu config is single channel only either 2x4Gb or a single 8GB does not makes any performance difference. So if you want a little less heat and power consumption with possibility of making the laptop a 16Gb power horse then get the single 8Gb module. You can also use the existing 4GB module to make the memory capacity to a whooping 12GB.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 23, 2015)

anyone knows any deal on RAM?? 8 gb modules ddr 3 cl10


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> anyone knows any deal on RAM?? 8 gb modules ddr 3 cl10



Kingston FURY Memory - 8GB Module - DDR3 1600MHz CL10: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 28, 2015)

I inserted a HyperX Fury 8 GB 1866 Mhz Module in my existing 2x2 GB Gskill Ripjaws 1600 Mhz and they are working together like a charm. 

There Make, Timings and frequencies are different but the Mobo seems to have worked out the slowest solution


----------



## tuongtrante1 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm using them for past 1.5 years. They are good if you don't overclock or overvolt them. I have 2x2gb 1333 ddr3 running in dual-channel unganged mode.:hug_NF:


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 18, 2016)

Can i use the commonly available ddr3 1600 mhz rams on older G41 motherboards?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 20, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> Can i use the commonly available ddr3 1600 mhz rams on older G41 motherboards?



Depends on Motherboard to motherboard basis.


----------

